
Necuno Mobile: An Open Phone with Plasma Mobile - cryogenic_soul
https://dot.kde.org/2018/11/29/necuno-mobile-open-phone-plasma-mobile
======
ocdtrekkie
It's a little less ambitious than the Librem 5 from the looks of it, but
they're using a similar chipset (the older chip, basically), and the same type
of GPU, and Librem is supporting Plasma Mobile as well. Since upstreaming is
pretty important to the Librem team, it looks like there's the possibility for
a lot of shared work between this and that.

It's exciting to think we might actually have an _ecosystem_ of actually-Linux
phones on the horizon. I just wish there was a release date, price, etc.

